# 2014 Mazda 6 - Thule Roof Rack



## Jude20VT (May 31, 2012)

The new (and older) Mazda 6 has fixed points for a rack hidden under the roof trim, but the Thule fit guide doesn't include an option. The 460R Podium Feet and 3069 Fit Kit work well.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Nice. Yakima doesn't give an option either but according to Rack Attack, the Yakima Control Tower with Landing Pad 11 front and rear works with this car.

On a side note...how do you like the car? I assume this is yours? I test drove one over the weekend and it's on the short list for my upcoming new car purchase.


----------



## Jude20VT (May 31, 2012)

Nubster said:


> how do you like the car?


I got it 6mo ago and really like it. When looking, it was the only body style I liked in the $25-30K range (6GT). It gets great MPG - sticker 38; I average 32 on regular gas. Read something that a diesel may come in the fall? It is a bit underpowered and begs for a turbo. Also, I don't see a lot of them on the road (compared to Altima, etc).

Europe has a nice looking wagon version, but it's not coming to the states...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, wagon is sweet. Too bad car makers hate Americans. We never get the good stuff.

I've read about the diesel. That would be awesome. Especially the 170 hp 300+ ft lb version. I figure that would add a few grand to the price though which would probably put it out of my price range. I'm still trying to decide. It's between the Mazda 6, CX-5, and one of several Subarus.


----------



## Jude20VT (May 31, 2012)

Nubster said:


> It's between the Mazda 6, CX-5, and one of several Subarus.


Keep in mind that most dealers will let serious buyers test drive overnight or a weekend to get a real feel for a car. Once I am down to my final buy list, I always ask for an extended test drive. I have not had a dealer refuse yet. I picked my 6 up on Wed and came back on Sat to sign the papers after 200 "test" miles.

If you like wagons, the redesigned VW Jetta Sportwagon will be out this fall. Good Luck.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

It's hard to beat Mazda's price vs. value point on their cars. You get a lot of bang for your buck.

Good looking Mazda 6. I think a guy in the Mazda thread was looking for a rack for his 2014 MZ6


----------



## jcooklin (Apr 13, 2014)

*bar length*



Jude20VT said:


> The 460R Podium Feet and 3069 Fit Kit work well.


Are those 47" bars?

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## Jude20VT (May 31, 2012)

jcooklin said:


> Are those 47" bars?


I have 47" on the front and 44" (cut) on the back. I didn't want any extra overhang. To do this, the end caps had to be slightly modified by breaking off the end cap tabs and using 2 sided tape between the foot cover and cap to secure.

The 53" bars would be the proper part without end cap modification. If I upgrade to the Aeroblade bars. I would probably cut them down to approx. 49"/46" to accommodate the flip up end caps.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Jude20VT said:


> I have 47" on the front and 44" (cut) on the back. I didn't want any extra overhang. To do this, the end caps had to be slightly modified by breaking off the end cap tabs and using 2 sided tape between the foot cover and cap to secure.
> 
> The 53" bars would be the proper part without end cap modification. If I upgrade to the Aeroblade bars. I would probably cut them down to approx. 49"/46" to accommodate the flip up end caps.


Just remember that if you upgrade to the Aerobars you will also have to modify them to accommodate the faring. Thule doesn't make a make a bracket to fit the faring to the Aerobar blade. It's stupid IMHO but it what it is right now.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> Just remember that if you upgrade to the Aerobars you will also have to modify them to accommodate the faring. Thule doesn't make a make a bracket to fit the faring to the Aerobar blade. It's stupid IMHO but it what it is right now.


The Aeroblade is intended to be quiet enough to not need the fairing.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

zombinate said:


> The Aeroblade is intended to be quiet enough to not need the fairing.


That's what they say huh...? I guess artificial sweeteners are safe and Anna Nicole married for love.

Unless you plan on taking off the bike carriers every time, (a total PITA) then you need the faring. I can tell you from personal experience that they are still very noisy. My wife and I couldn't carry on a conversation with the sunroof open. Night and day difference when I installed the faring.


----------



## Jude20VT (May 31, 2012)

I did several highway MPG tests with the rack on my 14 6GT (460R, 3069). Driving 35 miles to work early in the morning, I reset my estimated MPG gauge every morning once I hit 60mph and set the cruise at 70mph. While the fairing slightly reduced wind noise, it lowered gas mileage a bit further. My only guess is there must be some wind turbulence pulling behind the fairing. 

* Without rack = avg 38mpg
* 47" Rapid Aero bars, 2 Echelon bike carriers = avg 36mpg
* 47" Rapid Aero bars, 2 Echelon bike carriers, 43" fairing = avg 35mpg 

I picked up an Inno Ridge Box for road trips - it is perfect size for the roof. Unfortunately the front of the box dips down beyond the bars, hitting the fairing mounts. I sold the bars and fairing to pick up the new Aerobalde bars. Surprisingly, I regained my original mpg back!

* 47" Aeroblade bars, 2 Echelon bike carriers = avg 38mpg 

The 47" Rapid Aero bars work on 2014 6 if you break off the locking tab on the end caps, then secure end caps with 2 sided tape. The 47" Aeroblade bars must be a little longer because they fit without any modification; the back bar will be a little long (I cut 2" off mine).


----------

